# difficult to progress ohp weight. should i replace it with...



## smallboy (Jun 13, 2013)

with incline bench press and upright rows?


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Do you use DB's or BB"s?.

You can use smith machine also


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

I would not do upright barbell rows due to the injury risk.

Small weight increments or just targeting rep increases are the most obvious ways to progress.

Doing overhead presses earlier in your workout could help too, assuming you aren't already doing them first.

Having said all that I'm not 100% sure how essential overhead presses actually are. Chest exercises tend to work front delts well so I'm tempted to think lateral raises may be more useful from a bodybuilding POV. Overhead presses still work the front delt more than the side. This is probably a minority view though.


----------



## smallboy (Jun 13, 2013)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> Do you use DB's or BB"s?.
> 
> You can use smith machine also


 BB. i have DB, olympic BB and power cage only at home.


----------



## smallboy (Jun 13, 2013)

Ultrasonic said:


> I would not do upright barbell rows due to the injury risk.
> 
> Small weight increments or just targeting rep increases are the most obvious ways to progress.
> 
> ...


 thanks. guess i use incline bench press. then superset lateral raise with cgbp.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

smallboy said:


> thanks. guess i use incline bench press. then superset lateral raise with cgbp.


 Why superset?


----------



## smallboy (Jun 13, 2013)

save time.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

smallboy said:


> save time.


 Is time a limiting factor for you? If not I would personally not superset. Try this: one week superset, and the next focus on one exercise and then the next, and see if there is any difference in the total training volume that you achieve.


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Ultrasonic said:


> Is time a limiting factor for you? If not I would personally not superset. Try this: one week superset, and the next focus on one exercise and then the next, and see if there is any difference in the total training volume that you achieve.


 I gotta feel he won't listen


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> I gotta feel he won't listen


 Some people really like supersets to be fair. Personally I find they limit performance though, so I think it's at least worth experimenting to see.

(There's a separate argument about deliberately supersetting opposing muscles but that doesn't apply here.)


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Ultrasonic said:


> Some people really like supersets to be fair. Personally I find they limit performance though, so I think it's at least worth experimenting to see.
> 
> (There's a separate argument about deliberately supersetting opposing muscles but that doesn't apply here.)


 Yes, If Someone has reached a certain level of excellence in lifting. No, if someone is finding hard to do OHP's. 

Sorry for being so judgemental at OP but i think i am thinking from a right angle their


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

I have to agree with @Ultrasonic here, supersets etc have their place, but if the OP wants to progress a lift, then this is not how to go about it. my recommendation, would be to drop the ohp for the immediate future, add in arnolds and lateral raises, low volume, heavy weight to failure in low rep ranges. try 3 working sets of 4-5 reps and then try a 6x4 set for the lateral raise, this is 6 sets of 4 reps with a 10 second rest in between. Try this for 4 weeks and then revert back to the ohp press for 4 weeks and see if you can progress that way. JUst an idea.


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

smallboy said:


> BB. i have DB, olympic BB and power cage only at home.


 Ok. You workout at home?. You didn't mention in your original post.

OHP press is one of the most compound movement for shoulders. Eliminating it totally and replacing it with other exercise would not be good idea. When you say you are not making a progress at OHP, What kind of progress we are referring to?. How much weight you currently are lifting in OHP? What is your current weight?


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

Mayzini said:


> I have to agree with @Ultrasonic here, supersets etc have their place, but if the OP wants to progress a lift, then this is not how to go about it. my recommendation, would be to drop the ohp for the immediate future, add in arnolds and lateral raises, low volume, heavy weight to failure in low rep ranges. try 3 working sets of 4-5 reps and then try a 6x4 set for the lateral raise, this is 6 sets of 4 reps with a 10 second rest in between. Try this for 4 weeks and then revert back to the ohp press for 4 weeks and see if you can progress that way. JUst an idea.


 yeah that whats I was going to say, just swap it around temporarily for other exercises and reps / sets. I struggle to make progress at an over head press at times but a switch to front, lateral raises and trap work breaks threw a plateau. I find an arnold style press (palms facing) a nice easy one on the shoulders

@Jatin Bhatia

why does you name say "half natty" underneath? This is like Anakin Skywalker succumbing to the dark side lol


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

JohhnyC said:


> yeah that whats I was going to say, just swap it around temporarily for other exercises and reps / sets. I struggle to make progress at an over head press at times but a switch to front, lateral raises and trap work breaks threw a plateau. I find an arnold style press (palms facing) a nice easy one on the shoulders
> 
> @Jatin Bhatia
> 
> why does you name say "half natty" underneath? This is like Anakin Skywalker succumbing to the dark side lol


  

Half natty means natties who are constantly accused of taking steroids. Matt ogus use this term so i copied shamelessly..lol


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

JohhnyC said:


> yeah that whats I was going to say, just swap it around temporarily for other exercises and reps / sets. I struggle to make progress at an over head press at times but a switch to front, lateral raises and trap work breaks threw a plateau. I find an arnold style press (palms facing) a nice easy one on the shoulders
> 
> @Jatin Bhatia
> 
> why does you name say "half natty" underneath? This is like Anakin Skywalker succumbing to the dark side lol


 i hate Arnolds personally as I have previous shoulder injuries but they have their place, despite someone redcently saying to me in the gym, they were worthless. They were a staple in Arnold routine and many others since, they give a great range of movement, and work various heads not just the front delts.

just realised I am in the natty training thread and need to get out asap !! lol ( we were all natty once I guess!!) lol


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> Half natty means natties who are constantly accused of taking steroids. Matt ogus use this term so i copied shamelessly..lol


 i was worried there for a second!

I'll change mine to Half Gear then, accused of being natty and no-one believes you take gear :lol:


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

JohhnyC said:


> i was worried there for a second!
> 
> I'll change mine to Half Gear then, accused of being natty and no-one believes you take gear :lol:


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## smallboy (Jun 13, 2013)

Ultrasonic said:


> Is time a limiting factor for you? If not I would personally not superset. Try this: one week superset, and the next focus on one exercise and then the next, and see if there is any difference in the total training volume that you achieve.


 need to leave for work. only can do max 3 exercises duration. my push day is bench, ohp and cgbp. then bath and leave for work. see how if have time to do 4 exercises without superset.


----------



## smallboy (Jun 13, 2013)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> Ok. You workout at home?. You didn't mention in your original post.
> 
> OHP press is one of the most compound movement for shoulders. Eliminating it totally and replacing it with other exercise would not be good idea. When you say you are not making a progress at OHP, What kind of progress we are referring to?. How much weight you currently are lifting in OHP? What is your current weight?


 57.5kg OHP. body weight 71kg.


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

Mayzini said:


> i hate Arnolds personally as I have previous shoulder injuries but they have their place, despite someone redcently saying to me in the gym, they were worthless. They were a staple in Arnold routine and many others since, they give a great range of movement, and work various heads not just the front delts.
> 
> just realised I am in the natty training thread and need to get out asap !! lol ( we were all natty once I guess!!) lol


 Arnolds are about the only thing left for me on a shoulders day. Definetly not worthless! Guys talking sh#t . Swear years of upright rows f#cked them up. Can't do military press either now. Might have Fat Ladies in a Pool styles calisthenic routines from now on


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

JohhnyC said:


> Arnolds are about the only thing left for me on a shoulders day. Definetly not worthless! Guys talking sh#t . Swear years of upright rows f#cked them up. Can't do military press either now. Might have Fat Ladies in a Pool styles calisthenic routines from now on


 know how you feel, my shoulders etc were a strong point, until I had an accident and dislocated both shoulders and my knee. The shoulder shave been weak since, not in strength but I have had one pop out of its socket when trying to OHP DB heavier that 35KG db which is annoying. I try and stick to military or smith press as the barbell seems to keep the balance better. MY left one is shot.

I always feel embarrassed in the gym, yesterday i trained with a pal on a pull session it was his call on exercises, I went from BB rows at 150kg for 8 reps x 3 to trying to OHP DB press and struggled to get above 28kg DB's he was taking the right mickey.


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

Mayzini said:


> know how you feel, my shoulders etc were a strong point, until I had an accident and dislocated both shoulders and my knee. The shoulder shave been weak since, not in strength but I have had one pop out of its socket when trying to OHP DB heavier that 35KG db which is annoying. I try and stick to military or smith press as the barbell seems to keep the balance better. MY left one is shot.
> 
> I always feel embarrassed in the gym, yesterday i trained with a pal on a pull session it was his call on exercises, I went from BB rows at 150kg for 8 reps x 3 to trying to OHP DB press and struggled to get above 28kg DB's he was taking the right mickey.


 I am training near 25 years now, you eventually learn if something hurts just drop it no questions asked. End of the day if you persist through injury its going to come back to haunt you for years to come .


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

JohhnyC said:


> I am training near 25 years now, you eventually learn if something hurts just drop it no questions asked. End of the day if you persist through injury its going to come back to haunt you for years to come .


 you would think I would learn then, as I have been training about the same sort of time, and should know my 43 year old body by now !!! lol the problem is I feel stronger now than I ever have done, so cant help but keep pushing it.


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

smallboy said:


> with incline bench press and upright rows?


 If your using DB then use a BB and vice versa.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

smallboy said:


> need to leave for work. only can do max 3 exercises duration. my push day is bench, ohp and cgbp. then bath and leave for work. see how if have time to do 4 exercises without superset.


 Just get up slightly earlier... I train before work too.

It's total sets that really dictates duration of course. I did 10 sets on an upper push workout on Monday but only two exercises.


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Switching because it's getting a bit tough seems like a cop-out to me

Buy yourself some microplates, I use 0.5 and .25kg plates for pressing as I'm at a point where a 1kg a side increase is too much. Keep form tight and you'll progress!


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

Look at your technique....is your whole body tight, are you keeping your chest up and elbows under the bar....although the press is a shoulder exercise it really places a lot of demand on the surrounding musculature of the upper back and core too..... it is a slow process, so maybe go with @Ares suggestion and invest in micro plates to help you make progression...


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

smallboy said:


> 57.5kg OHP. body weight 71kg.


 It's good IMO. What do you want lift? whole earth on your shoulders?


----------



## smallboy (Jun 13, 2013)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> It's good IMO. What do you want lift? whole earth on your shoulders?


 just progress ohp weight but very hard to progress and my shoulder still not very big.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

smallboy said:


> just progress ohp weight but very hard to progress and my shoulder still not very big.


 How many sets/reps are you doing? And bear in mind my comment above about an OHP working the front delt more than the side.


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

smallboy said:


> just progress ohp weight but very hard to progress and my shoulder still not very big.


 Pic?


----------



## Fadi (Dec 14, 2010)

..............


----------



## Donny dog (May 1, 2013)

OHP is surely one of the hardest movements to make continual weight incremental gains in though due to the size of the muscle it targets comparative to the weight being moved.

And as you're not far off pressing your own body weight over head I would suggest you are going to find it very difficult to make noticeable further gains unless it's over a long period of time.

As has been mentioned, getting more overall volume in at lower sets and reps more often is probably a smart idea for a while.


----------

